# NEED new set of tires!!! Can you HELP???



## iskoos (Mar 15, 2006)

All 5 of them need to be replaced. But I don't know what to get.
It is a 2002 325ci; has the original Micheline tires (225/45 R17) (at 40+k miles). 
They are so worn that one of them blew out the other day and cannot be repaired. 
I will keep the car for another 6 months or so.
What should I do?

-Get all 5 new tires? 
-Or go for used tires?

I cannot decide...
I don't do performance driving so I don't have to spend fortune on a new set of tires but I don't want to get the cheapest new tires available either.

So what would you say?

Gor for new ones (if so what brand/style?)

Or get used ones...

Help will be appreciated...

P.S. I am in Florida. So no snow/icy condition. Rainy and humid in the summer, dry in the winter.


----------



## Mapman (May 26, 2003)

Do what I did. Go to The Tire Rack and look for specials in your size (or close to it). I ended up with a sweet set of Bridgestone RE050A's for under $600 installed. My dealer quoted me over $1100 for a replacement set of Dunlop SP8080E's. The only (minor) difference? The rears are 10mm wider than the OEM tires (and thus just a hair taller).

They even have a search feature that lets you look for specials/closeouts.


----------



## roadkillrob (Aug 11, 2006)

I got a set of falken 452's and I love them - they where around 120 installed - you can definitely find new tires in your size for 100 bucks each or less - look at tire rack, most local tire places match tire rack prices, just print it out and go shopping. To do used, unless you find a deal on some from someone you know, you will spend almost as much on mounting and balancing as new!


----------



## iskoos (Mar 15, 2006)

I saw yokohamas on a 2005, 330 convertible today in the parking lot. They had very unique tread on them. I tried to find them at Tire Kingdom. The guy found Yokohama AVS ES100 at 138.99 each(just a tire before tax).
He said $850 out the door for 5 of them. But I don't know how smart it is to spend that much money on a set of new tires if I am going to keep the car no more than 6 months.

Do you think are they good tires?


----------



## slim17265 (Aug 2, 2006)

*Kumho Ecsta*

look at www. tire rack.com , look at comparisons, this particular tire for about $80. each is easily the best dollar value in rubber today.


----------



## iskoos (Mar 15, 2006)

slim17265 said:


> look at www. tire rack.com , look at comparisons, this particular tire for about $80. each is easily the best dollar value in rubber today.


Thanks for the input slim17265... I just looked at them at tirerack. I guess you are talking about "Kumho Ecsta ASX" right?
They were the only $80 per piece kumhos.
I read the reviews and didn't see anything negative. Of course they are not the best tires but who can complain if they are only $80.
Do you think that tire stores would carry them? 
Or I must order?


----------



## gesoffen (Jun 18, 2004)

One caveat - if you're leasing the car, you'll take a hit at turn in if the tires aren't from one of the OEM suppliers or other major brand. Confirm with your dealer but I think approved the list includes Michelin, Bridgestone, Pirelli, Continental, Dunlop and Goodyear.

Kumho's, Sumitomo's, Falken's, etc. (and perhaps even Yokohamas and Toyos) are not on the list.


----------



## SurfCity (Nov 5, 2005)

iskoos said:


> Thanks for the input slim17265... I just looked at them at tirerack. I guess you are talking about "Kumho Ecsta ASX" right?
> They were the only $80 per piece kumhos.
> I read the reviews and didn't see anything negative. Of course they are not the best tires but who can complain if they are only $80.
> Do you think that tire stores would carry them?
> Or I must order?


I have a set of Ecsta ASX's on my wifes car. Not bad tires. Print out the cost from tire rack and take it to Discount Tires...they carry this brand them and will honor the price. Also, check for coupons in Sunday paper from Discount Tires...I got tire rack price PLUS an addition $25 off.


----------



## cdebnil (Mar 14, 2005)

I also have the Kumho's...Not bad tires...Very quiet...Ok for daily driving if thats what you use them for..They actually feel better then the stock Continentals as far as taking curves etc...No signs of excessive wear after 8000 miles...


----------



## Bill97Z (Dec 20, 2002)

Go new.

I had continental Contisports and they were fine, and cheap!


----------



## iskoos (Mar 15, 2006)

gesoffen said:


> One caveat - if you're leasing the car, you'll take a hit at turn in if the tires aren't from one of the OEM suppliers or other major brand. Confirm with your dealer but I think approved the list includes Michelin, Bridgestone, Pirelli, Continental, Dunlop and Goodyear.
> 
> Kumho's, Sumitomo's, Falken's, etc. (and perhaps even Yokohamas and Toyos) are not on the list.


gesoffen, I didn't know this, I own the car so it won't apply to me. But thanks for letting me know anyways.

SurfCity, Thanks for the info!!! I was about the order the tires online, now I will try what you said. Even if I can't find a discout coupon I would still save about 50 bucks on shipping if Discount Tire honor TireRack prices.

Thanks


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

Also check out Discount Tire (I know, sacrilege) at their website http://www.discounttire.com/dtcs/home.do . First shop their Direct store. They usually have the best prices. If you find a tire there you like at a price you like, print it and take it to the Discount store. They will match the price.

I really like Yokohama Avids.


----------



## iskoos (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey Guys,

I decided to get 5 Kumho Ecsta ASX
Tire Rack asks $80.00 per piece for Kumho Ecsta ASX
and Discount Tire store lists the same tire for $97.00...

However, they say $97 will include a valve stem, prorated road hazard and lifetime rotation for each tire.

As far as I understood, Tire Rack gives you the plain tire for $80.00. It doesn't include anything.

So in this case, should I still ask the discount tire to match Tire Rack price?
I haven't talk to Discount store yet, but I know in my gut that the guy will honor Tire Rack price first and then add all the other stuff and the price will come to $97.00 for each tire.
I don't want to get hit with marketing tricks...

Just need your opinion before I go to the store.

Thanks


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

iskoos said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I decided to get 5 Kumho Ecsta ASX
> Tire Rack asks $80.00 per piece for Kumho Ecsta ASX
> ...


The $97 includes mounting as well, so that's fair -- $17 for mounting (and hopefully balancing)... If you want to mount them yourself, you can probably get them for $80.


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

Why not get the Kumho Ecsta 711's for $76 if you're only going to keep the car for six more months and you want to save money? Or maybe the Hankook Radial K106 from Discount Tire Direct for $79 (Discount will match that internet price) - http://www.discounttiredirect.com/d...=false&cs=225&pc=11790&rd=17&vid=008468&ar=45

And you're basically right - Discount may match Tire Rack's price, but that price doesn't include mounting and balancing, so it will come out the same when it's all said and done.


----------



## iskoos (Mar 15, 2006)

tturedraider said:


> Why not get the Kumho Ecsta 711's for $76 if you're only going to keep the car for six more months and you want to save money? Or maybe the Hankook Radial K106 from Discount Tire Direct for $79 (Discount will match that internet price) -


I see your point but I didn't hear anything about Hankook tires. But for Kumho tires, I heard all good the things. Purchasers are happy for what they paid for. So I am leaning towards Kumho tires at this point.



LMC said:


> The $97 includes mounting as well, so that's fair -- $17 for mounting (and hopefully balancing)... -


Nope $97 does NOT include installation and balacing. That is for additional $11.00 per tire. So the actual difference between Tire Rack and Discount Tire price is $17+$11=$28.00 per tire. This $28.00 will get the tire balanced, mounted, will include Roadhazard, free rotation and all the other junk.
This got me thinking now.

I could care less about Roadhazard, tire rotation or other extra things. All I want is to have the new tires balanced and installed. And this shouldn't be more than $15.00 per tire.
Firestone charges $14.98 per tire and this includes all the disposal fee, balancing, stem valve, labor and shop supply.
I will go to Discount Tire and talk to them. We will see what they have to say.


----------



## icky (Sep 15, 2004)

I'm kind of late in the game posting here... but I got Fuzion ZRi's last summer and they have been amazing tires. Awesome traction, and handle great in the rain. A friend of mine also has them on his Twin Turbo 300zx and they fit the car nicely. Plus, they're only $79 for the 17's. 

Just my 2 cents! good luck, lots of great tires out there!

edit: oops.. i got the fuzions from tirerack...


----------



## musashi707 (Oct 3, 2006)

i'm running Kumho's on my 03 e46. i am happy with them, they ride nicely and are quiet. i printed out the tirerack info and took the add to my local sears center. they have a price matching + 5 percent policy. i was able to get 4 tires for aprox 475 out the door. hope this helps.


----------



## 2002330ci (Oct 6, 2004)

iskoos said:


> All 5 of them need to be replaced. But I don't know what to get.
> It is a 2002 325ci; has the original Micheline tires (225/45 R17) (at 40+k miles).
> They are so worn that one of them blew out the other day and cannot be repaired.
> I will keep the car for another 6 months or so.
> ...


Unfortunately my friend, those michelins you had on there will most likely be the best tires you will have used. Fortunately, at a much cheaper price and with a decent ride/noise/grip/rating the Kumoho Ecsta SPT, id not at all a bad choice especially for 90$, and a Z rating(exceeding speeds over 149mph). I used these tiers and was satisfied for the price , the grip and noise factor is not as good as the mich's, but you are not using them for high maneuver crazy a55 driving "Fast and Furious style driving" the type of driving that leaves your driving license asking "why". Do not go any lower in price because with a cheaper prices you get cheaper materials and more problems!
Good Luck!


----------



## iskoos (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks...
I finally got the deal done last week. I have now 5 new Kumho Ecsta ASX installed on my 325ci. 
After shopping around for a while, I found the best deal at Tires Plus store. $545 out the door. Not bad for 5 tries mounted. The price Tires Plus gave me was about $55 less than Discount Tires's price. Discount tires is definitely NOT price matching Tire Rack. They have their own way. Plus since they didn't have the tires in stock, the guy wanted to charge me the shipping as well. What a jerk...
I was still going to do it at Discount Tires, if they had given me the price w/o road hazard package. But they didn't.
They sell each tire for $99 and this includes road hazard. You can't get any cheaper deal with them.
Allied gave me a price of $625 out the door w/o road hazard.

Tires Plus's price $545 doesn't have a complete road hazard but it does have free flat repair. And that's all I needed.

Tires are running very smooth and quiet. I do understand that they are not Michelines. But heck, I only spend $545 not over $1000. 

So I got my tires and I am happy. Thanks for all the help and inputs.


----------

